# Paper Shells With Box 16ga and 12 ga



## schlegelkid24 (Aug 24, 2010)

i have a Sears Sportloads Mallard box and im selling it on ebay, what do you think i could get out of it here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/16-GA-Sears-Spor...g#ht_500wt_945

Also i have a Winchester leader i was also wondering what i could get for it
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Winchester-Leade...g#ht_500wt_945

If you dont have an ebay account and you would like to have these boxs just tell me and we will work something out
also would like to know more information on these


----------

